# Wireless Telegraphy Schools



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

Have been looking at past reports of various wireless training schools. I was at the NSWT school in Otley early 1942 and proceeded to sea with marconi I am now in my 90s and wondered if there any "survivers" still around. Would be pleased to hear from anyone at this school particulary during period 1 942 

John Larder


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to SN, John. You could be a record holder and I'm sure the folk on board would like to hear your story. There are a few ex NESWT students on the site but all from when the school returned to Bridlington as far as I know. I was at the school when it finally went bust in 1965.

John T


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*wireless schools*

Thanks to Trotterdotpom and R651400 for your replies.I have been a member of S.N. for a number of years and have posted a few items on this site regarding Artic Convoys etc
Best Wishes
John


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John, you must have been using a different name in your previous posts. If you aren't already aware, you may be interested in having a look at http://www.neswt.co.uk/ ... there are a few photos of the school at Otley.


Regards, John T


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Trotterdotpom for the info. found the one on the school very interesting If you go to my profile I think you might get all my previous msgs. on there Where are u in Australia might bring back a few memories!


Best Regards John


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

John,

Welcome. 
I was at NESWT until 1964 in the class ahead of John Trotter.
One of my late colleagues at GKA was Alan Padget who I am sure took his ticket in Otley.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a grand old gentleman at Harrogate Golf Club, he is 93 and was a radio officer in WW2, I will ask him which school he went to. His name is George Stephenson and I see him nearly every Thursday. More later when I've had a word. Cheers, Roger


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*wireless schools*

Thanks Roger could be interesting

Best Regards John


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

John - A colleague at GKZ was Bill Sheard. He came from Leeds and would have got his ticket (BA....) around the same time as you. He did quite a few Atlantic crossings on the Samuel Bakke, a commodore ship. I don't know for sure if it was Otley, but could have been.

David
+


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*wireless schools*

Thanks David for your reply I know there where several students from Leeds at that time unfortunately the memory isnt quite as good as it used to be so cannot recall any names thanks anyway


John


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Wireless College*



john larder said:


> Thanks Roger could be interesting
> 
> Best Regards John


John. I phoned George Stephenson today (he didn't turn up at the Golf Club, he had been taken out for lunch by a family member) He confirmed that he did go to the NE wireless college but when they had moved to Otley getting a Special and then later on the 2nd Class PMG, after sea going he took over the family firm of stonemasons. He was 93 yesterday. Best Regards, Roger


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

I too went to sea as a R/O in 1942 and am 91 in June ?
Ivor


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Ivor Lloyd said:


> I too went to sea as a R/O in 1942 and am 91 in June ?
> Ivor


(Thumb) (Applause)


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*wireless schools*



Roger Bentley said:


> John. I phoned George Stephenson today (he didn't turn up at the Golf Club, he had been taken out for lunch by a family member) He confirmed that he did go to the NE wireless college but when they had moved to Otley getting a Special and then later on the 2nd Class PMG, after sea going he took over the family firm of stonemasons. He was 93 yesterday. Best Regards, Roger


Thanks Roger for your information I too took both the Special and 2nd class Certificates before proceeding to sea It would be interesting to know what year he was at Otley School. Please congratulate him on his birthday from me wonderfull Thanks a lot for your interest and best wishes
John


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Otley*



john larder said:


> Thanks Roger for your information I too took both the Special and 2nd class Certificates before proceeding to sea It would be interesting to know what year he was at Otley School. Please congratulate him on his birthday from me wonderfull Thanks a lot for your interest and best wishes
> John


John, Will find out from George and let you know. Cheers, Roiger


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Otley*

John. I have spoken to George Stephenson and he tells me he left the school in 1941, joining his first ship at Newcastle in August 1941. Regards, Roger


----------



## Toorakable (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi John I just came across your discussion so given you are about the same age as my father if he was still living thought I would post. My name is David and I am the non-seagoing son of Edward Gwyn Rees who joined his first British Merchant Navy ship as a RO in 1943 at age 20 having graduated from a Marconi school somewhere! He continued to progress throughout the war years to senior RO and ended up sailing into Auckland NZ in the very early 1950's where he met my mum then a nursing sister. The story goes they met at a dance and obviously got on well. They returned to UK to get married then settled back in NZ by about 1953. Dad joined the NZ Steamship company but I think mum put the hard word on him to come ashore. Unfortunately he died very early in his 40's when I was aged just 9 years. So anyway as I enter my 60's and both parents have now passed I have a sudden resurgence of interest in my dads career. I have his discharge books, medals, shoulder boards and another pair of epaulets, uniform jacket & cap. I wore his jacket to the Anzac Day service this year as a mark of huge respect to all you guys who served with such valor back in the day. 

In terms of his radio school I have no clues as to where that was. Although Welsh his family moved to London in the Depression so would have lived at home until joining up.

All the best John and I hope some old shipmates might yet connect with you.

Cheers
David


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*kableTorac*

Thanks Davud for your interesting message, I was in Auckland during the world 2 war Are u still living there now or back in UK Sorry to hear that your father died so young he would have been my age now well into his ninetys. Again thanks for yoir interest and very best wishes mJohn


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

When I attended Dundee Wireless College, from mid-January to June 1943, only the Special Certificate was studied for, as six month's sea service was necessary before you could sit for a 2nd Class. 

I collected my special (c/9954), on 30 June and, the next day, travelled to Liverpool to be interviewed for a job with Blue Funnel. On 8 July, I sailed as passenger on HMTS Queen Elizabeth to join one of the Liberty Ships they were to operate for the MOWT. 

I remained with Holts until I left the sea in September 1951, taking my 2nd Class at Dundee in April 1946 and my 1st Class at Leith Nautical in April 1948.

After two years in a Dundee office, I spent three years at Wick and Portishead Radio Stations, before leaving to study at Edinburgh University and Moray House. I qualified as a teacher in 1961 and retired from the post of Principal Teacher of Modern Studies at Viewforth High School, in Kirkcaldy, in 1987. 

I am now 92, but my hearing is bad and a lack of balance makes walking difficult.

My book, Life Aboard a Wartime Liberty Ship, tells of my voyages on the Samite and Samforth, and all my post-war my memoirs have been published.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was at NESWT in 1960 something along with JT. Compared to others writing in, I'm a spring chicken !!
Best to all of you !


----------



## tonycooper (Aug 19, 2005)

*Neswt*

I am the webmaster for the school Harry(Tony) Cooper as I was known at the school Joined in September 59 and left in 61 with a 1st class cert joining NZSCo for a couple of trips then joined Brocklebanks again for a couple of trips before going back to the school as an instructor. Anyone who was a pupil at the school and wishes to put any information, pictures (would be better) then please let me know at [email protected]


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*wireless schools*

Thanks Tony for your interest and reply/ I was at the school in 1942 so would not know your father. I am sorry its so long ago I dont have any photos and cannot remember the names of the staff. thanks for your message and best regards John


----------

